# Nvidia 230m



## Petit_Delire (Mar 5, 2011)

Not sure this is here..if not please forgive me, I am new here.

So I have a Nvidia 230m and I want to overclock it.

I read its graphics clock can go up to 1066mhz since it's DDR3. I downloaded a software from nvidia called ntune or something and I tried messing with the configurations.
The default were:
Graphics core: 500 mhz (max is 1000mhz)
Memory clock: 790 mhz (max is 948 mhz)
Processor clock: 1100 mhz (max is 2200 mhz)

The only configuration that seems to be stable is 650-800-1400.
But I *want* more. What can I do? It accepts a 800-800-1700 configuration but while I'm playing suddenly the desktop appears and the settings magically become even lower than the default one's.
I want my mobile card to be as good as my Nvidia 8800GT from the desktop. Any advice?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

The advice would be to not overclock a laptop in any way because you are creating more heat. Laptops run hot already so by making it run hotter you are just slowly killing it. If that clock is as far as it will go stable then that's it. There is no magic program that will allow it too go farther.


----------



## Petit_Delire (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi MonsterMiata.

Thank you for your reply. The temperature won't go above 80~85 even when playing demanding games such as CoD or RE5. It actually goes higher with Sims 3, lol.
So what's the point of having a card that can reach a 1000 mhz memory clock if you can only set it up to 750 mhz?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Laptops are designed for convenience nd portability.
Nvidia Memory Clock (MHz) specs are Up to 600 (DDR2), Up to 800 (GDDR3), Up to 1066 (GDDR3) for the Nvidia 230m chipset.
Note "UP TO".


----------

